# 69 JD112 wire smokin on regulator?



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a JD112 1969, with Tecumseh engine HH100. There is an alum block on the outside of the battery compartment with a 14a 32v fuse in it I believe it is a Regulator?! I've fixed a lot of things, from supped up power wheels for the kids to overhaulin my old S-10 p/u to cleaning up points and coils on 70's o/b Johnson, but fairly new to tractor repair. So please educate me. There are three wires that go to the top of this block, the center wire was smoking, and now needs repair. what would cause this and how can I tell if regulator is good or not?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
That should be the voltage regulator/rectifier.
The center terminal is the 12v output. The 2 outer ones are the AC inputs from the stator.
If the center one is smoking,you should make sure it is still only putting out 12volts DC. Anything above 14.3 VDC,and it should be replaced,or it will cook the battery.
You can get one on ebay, or find one for a Kohler engine(if you use the one for a Kohler,it must be installed in the blower housing,so the air stream cools it).
Basically,any 3-prong unit will do.


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok so if its potentially putting out too much juice shouldn't that have smoked the fuse. or is the fuse for something else.

Dan


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The fuse will blow for a short,or a heavy load,or much higher DC voltage, but not for higher AC voltage.
If the rectifier is bad, it will either not put out DC volts,or it will put out AC volts of around 30 ACV(at full throttle).
If the regulator side is bad,it will either put out low DC volts,or it will allow HIGHER DC volts.
In either case ,it should be replaced.


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

ok great thank you very much for your help. I found a couple on eBay. one last question on this topic. there are two bolts with nuts and star washers on the face of the regulator one to each side of the fuse any idea what they are for? nothing is connected to them possibly for an option my tractor doesn't have?

thanks again 
Dan


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure,but I believe they hold the back plate on(heatsink). DON'T take it off !


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

There are two brown wires for the regulator and one green. Since the plug is fried I replaced it with single plugs. Which brown on what side of green wire. One brown wire has a white stripe. Or does it not matter.

Thanks Dan


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

..............


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The center wire is DC volts for charging the battery. The 2 outside wires are AC.I'll have to see a wiring diagram,to be sure,but I believ the one with the white stripe is for the lights.


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

No lights on this tractor.


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

The wires on the connector are brown green and brown. These are the only wires attached to the regulator. So if the green wire feeds the battery, then the brown wires must be supplying power to the rectifier/ regulator. I'm just trying to figure out if it matters which brown goes to either side of green.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jd isn't noted for giving any info for free !
I suggest you PM Grnspot,one of our members. He may know,for sure.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Amen to that jhngardner367. Half the time the dealers around here wont even talk to you unless your interested in buying a new tractor or combine. Its sad but true.


----------



## cowboydanny (Jul 27, 2014)

I called Frontier Ag and Turf by me. I have bought several parts from them. They have been very helpful. Their service tech said it didn't mater which side the wires went on the were coming from the stator.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't think it mattered,but I wasn't sure.
Best to call on someone that knows,than give bad advice !


----------

